# Can you claim tax back for the year worked after being made redundant?



## LadyCoco (23 Jun 2009)

Hi,

Im in a tie,  I recently posted a thread to see if anyone knew if I could claim any kind of welfare/allowances whiles doing a full time course of 3 months.  It seems I cannot.  So just wondering if anyone knows if I can claim my tax back for this year since Im being made redundant half way through?  I intend to set up a business if possible after completing my course but that could take a while, im just looking for some help to pay the morgage while I educate myself.....my tax back might tied me over, at least till I finish the course.  Ive already cancelled my wedding, and created a budget to try cut back on cost of living, cancelled holidays.  Surely the system can meet me 10% the way..not looking for them to PAY my morgage just help!!


----------



## elcato (23 Jun 2009)

Yes. You can get a refund. Fill out a form P50. Explain also that you are unlikely to be working in the next three months and they will probably refund you in full for the year.
See here.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/personal/faqs/changing-jobs-unemployed-periods.html#section3


----------



## LadyCoco (23 Jun 2009)

Elcato,

Thank you so much, you have no idea how much you have helped me!!!


----------

